# Draft web page for "Community Supporter member accounts"



## Morrus (May 4, 2002)

Comments, criticisms, problems?

http://www.enworld.org/comsupaccount.htm

If there are no major problems, I'll launch it this weekend.

BTW - Don't try and make a payment yet!  It's just a draft!


----------



## Leopold (May 4, 2002)

I still say $25 is way to high but I will pay nonetheless. $15 was a better ballpark number but Cest la vie.

ps you might want to add in an area that states: 

Contributing members please put in your custom title that you want here:


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 4, 2002)

Those of us who have already contributed are taken care of, yes?

Also, might want to point out that, even though sigs are apparently open to everyone, they can be turned off from viewing by individuals.  I haven't seen a sig on this board in about a month.

How many people have paid up already?


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2002)

People have paid already?  I hope not! I can't track them unless that button is used.

If people have paid, please drop me a mail saying exactly when you paid, what name it would have come up as, how much it was etc, so I can try and identify it.


----------



## hong (May 5, 2002)

I just noticed a "Register for a Community Supporter member account" link on the board front page. Does this mean it's now official?

PS. there's an extraneous %20 on the end of that link.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2002)

It'll be official by the end of the day - I'm just setting everything up.  At the moment the page says "Draft Page Only - Do Not Use", but that will be removed as soon as everything is set.


----------



## hong (May 5, 2002)

Cool! Wonder who'll be first?


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2002)

I'm just trying to figure out the code that will display how many people are in the "Community Supporter" user group and, if possible, link to a page which automatically generates a list of them.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2002)

Well, that's the list working correctly (I gave Liquide a free one for doing the reviews page).  Now just to figure out how to get the total to display.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 5, 2002)

Morrus, check your morrus@lineone.net PayPal address.  That's where my money went, as per the link on the News page...


----------



## xmanii (May 5, 2002)

Cool, search features are in it.


----------



## A2Z (May 5, 2002)

Will it be possible to change our custom title after choosing it?


----------



## MJEggertson (May 5, 2002)

Not sure how vBulletin works, but is it just a matter of activating each user's ability to use the features? Do you have to manually change the title, or do you just toggle a thing that says, "Let user change his/her title."


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Will it be possible to change our custom title after choosing it? *




I don't see why not.


----------



## Horacio (May 6, 2002)

Morrus, I've just sent you the money with Paypal, and it said the money was sent to  morrus@lineone.net

Last Thursday you said you don't use that address for some months now, so maybe it means problem. 

I hope not, but better safe than sorry


----------



## hong (May 6, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Morrus, I've just sent you the money with Paypal, and it said the money was sent to  morrus@lineone.net
> 
> Last Thursday you said you don't use that address for some months now, so maybe it means problem.
> 
> I hope not, but better safe than sorry  *




It worked for me. Give Morrus some time, the man needs 8 hours sleep a day, after all.


----------



## Horacio (May 6, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It worked for me. Give Morrus some time, the man needs 8 hours sleep a day, after all.  *




Hey, Hong, I wasn't worried by the delay 
I've just payed. I was worried because it was an address he said he didn't use. 
Take your time, Morrus, I wasn't trying to press you!


----------



## Morrus (May 6, 2002)

Don't worry - that makes no difference. Your account has been done, Horacio.


----------



## Horacio (May 6, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Don't worry - that makes no difference. Your account has been done, Horacio.  *




Thanks a lot, Morrus!

Hey, people, have you seen how fast is the supporting members list growing up? Cool!


----------



## xmanii (May 6, 2002)

> Hey, people, have you seen how fast is the supporting members list growing up? Cool!




And where might we see that at?


----------



## Darkness (May 6, 2002)

Community Supporters List 

- Darkness


----------



## xmanii (May 6, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Community Supporters List *




Thanks!


----------



## Psionicist (May 6, 2002)

Jesus Morrus, $625 already!

For the love of god, DO NOT waste this money on CIHost you will loose TONS of money, instead I have the following idea.

Buy a new computer to use as server and connect it to some friendly moderators (or other person you trust) high-speed (50mbit+) broadband cable. Suddenly you have a dedicated server much better than CIHosts AND a dedicated (partially) line, without high monthly costs (except for that little extra cash for the moderator's broadband)...

For best performance, buy the computer -IN PARTS- and not some crappy OEM machine. If you get 25-50 more contributers you CAN afford a small RAID array for security and speed, dual CPUs and more RAM you can ever shake a stick at! 

Think about the idea as a whole, not the details. You like it don't you?


----------



## Jeremy (May 6, 2002)

/me helps out.


----------



## Horacio (May 7, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *Jesus Morrus, $625 already!
> 
> For the love of god, DO NOT waste this money on CIHost you will loose TONS of money, instead I have the following idea.
> *




It's a good idea, Psionicist, a really good one. But, IMO, it has a flaw: Morrus doesn't want to become a computer guru. 

I like computers (I'm telecom engineer, so I need to like them!), and if I were Morrus, I will follow your idea without hesitation. But I'm not Morrus. Not everybody love computers, not everybody can/want/wish to spend hours trying to get that clumsy piece of software working in that complex piece of hardware. 

So, unless Morrus or the friendly moderator with broadband want to spend lots of time instead of money, I wouldn't say them follow your idea.

Disclaimer: it was only my humble opinion. YMMV, of course.


----------

